

Guy Kawasaki goes against the crowd. Who was wrong? - jordanvisco
http://createabeta.com/guy-kawasaki-goes-against-the-crowd-who-was-w

======
tikna
Its not about the number of people liking the design, but more about the
quality of people rating them. In his book, guy was targeting certain type of
audience. Personally, I didn't like the design "Daisy".

and moreover, I feel you are using Guy's name here for publicity purposes.

~~~
jordanvisco
When doing market research its about both the number and quality. I agree that
our polling audience may not match Guy's key demographic but we do get the
numbers for a very cheap price. More to the point of the article, if you
didn't like the Daisy design that's fine, I just think its a bit foolish to
not poll an audience of more than 1.

Obviously using Guy's name and polls as an example will draw more readers, so
yes it helps with publicity. I don't see the issue. It happened, I wrote about
it.

------
GavinAitken
I think he should have gone with the crowd.

~~~
jordanvisco
lol, thanks gav :)

